# Brewer's Yeast



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been reading about the benefits of adding brewer's yeast supplement to my pup's diet. I am hoping it will help his coat and dry skin. Does anyone have any experience with this supplement, thoughts/suggestions?

thanks


----------

